# Weekly Competition Overall Scoring Rules



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2014)

Here are the rules for determining the overall point scores for the Weekly Competitions here on Speedsolving.com, as given to me by Mats Bergsten, who does the weekly scoring:
(edit: new events added from Jan 2020)

In each event you get:
a. *Competition points*: one point for each competitor you beat
b. *Participation points*, which depend on the event according to the following list:

2x2x2: 2 points
3x3x3: 3 points
4x4x4: 4 points
5x5x5: 5 points
6x6x6: 6 points
7x7x7: 7 points
3x3x3 OH: 4 points
3x3x3 With Feet: 4 points
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 3 points
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 5 points
4x4x4 Blindfolded: 7 points
5x5x5 Blindfolded: 9 points
6x6x6 Blindfolded: 11 points
7x7x7 Blindfolded: 13 points
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 3 points + (2 points) * number of cubes attempted (max 10)
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2 points
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3 points
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay: 4 points
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay: 5 points
Mini Guildford: 4 points
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 4 points
Clock: 2 points
MegaMinx: 4 points
PyraMinx: 2 points
KiloMinx: 2 points
Skewb: 2 points
Square-1: 4 points
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 10 points
Redi Cube: 3 points
Master Pyraminx: 4 points
15 Puzzle: 3 points
Speed Fewest Moves: 7 points
Mirror Blocks: 3 points
Curvy Copter: 5 points

Note that in blindfolded solves, you must either get a successful result, or attempt all scrambles for that event for a DNF result, in order to get participation points for that event.
Note that with 3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded, you do not get the participation points for 2 * the number of cubes if your result is a DNF.

The points were originally assigned by Arnaud van Galen to attempt to represent the amount of effort (time) required to participate in each event. Thus, it is a reward for devoting effort to the competition.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 22, 2014)

I know that I asked for this about 2 weeks ago and altough some people wouldn't be in the list, because they are not on the website, I think it would be nice, if there would be a new section at the (current) results for the contest results like a new event but with the contest results if you know what I mean (?)(Yes Im talking about http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/ ). 
2 Weeks ago I didn't know how the results are made and now as I know it, I thought about this again.
Sorry if im annoying (and for some mistakes at grammar)...

Last time you said, that it would me more work, then I expected and im a little bit confused, because I dont think it can be that difficult to add all points from a competitor for this list/ranking.
If im wrong then it would be nice, if somebody could explain why


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2014)

Something like that might be not difficult to build (as long as we're leaving out results that weren't entered on the website), but currently it would probably have to be done by Oscar, since he created and maintains that site.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah I know 
Should I ask him in a Private Message or is he reading posts here?


----------



## Carrot (Sep 23, 2014)

I got a heads up by Mike, so now I am reading.

I could do that, it shouldn't be too hard to fix together a little hack for that given how the point system works. I'm just afraid it may cause confusion if results are different, hence why I haven't made it already.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 24, 2014)

I think it would be enough if you write the reason for this at the website above the results  
I think then it wont cause confusion.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Sep 26, 2014)

So, will you add this feature?


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 18, 2014)

After 3 Weeks im sorry, but it would be interesting for me to know, if you are planning to do this?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for this! I've always wondered how the scoring worked.


----------



## h2f (Nov 14, 2014)

I think I found an error in the script of FM weekly competion. If you write Rw as r the script doesn't count it as a move. I wrote my solution in this style and it was counted as 36, which is wrong. It was: y x D R2 U' r U' B R B2 R' F' r2 U R' U2 r2 U' R U R' U r U2 R2 F R F' r U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U2 r R. It has 42 htm, but there's 6 wide moves, which I wrote as r (not Rw) and the script doesn't count them. 

When I noticed it and rewrote my solution using Rw instead of r, it was counted good. The solution: y x D R2 U' Rw U' B R B2 R' F' Rw2 U R' U2 Rw2 U' R U R' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' Rw U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U2 Rw R has 42 htm.


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 15, 2014)

h2f said:


> The solution: y x D R2 U' Rw U' B R B2 R' F' Rw2 U R' U2 Rw2 U' R U R' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' Rw U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U2 Rw R has 42 htm.



You shouldn't be using lowercase letters if you're following regulations as the weekly competition is supposed to(?) use Rw instead of r.
Same goes for slice moves, you shouldn't really use them written like that because then when you do FMC at an *actual* competition it will be a DNF.
Maybe they should be removed from the code if they were allowed as they are not allowed in the regs...


----------



## Sujisan (Jun 22, 2016)

How does match the scramble work? Is it literally, you're given a scramble and have to "solve" to that scramble?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 22, 2016)

Sujisan said:


> How does match the scramble work? Is it literally, you're given a scramble and have to "solve" to that scramble?


You use two cubes. Scramble one according to the scramble before the event starts. 
Then you shall make the second unscrambled cube look like the scrambled as fast as possible.
And of course you must then *** NOT *** use the scramble then but some other method.
Good luck!


----------



## Sujisan (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok, that's what I thought. Wasn't sure, so I thought that I would ask.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 21, 2016)

We intend to implement some improvements to the weekly competition to next year.
Better scrambles for Multi, 3-bld, Clock and Skewb. Some changes in the scoring.

Then there is the question as to exactly what events we want, as we use WCA events
only as a guide (but still the rules). We have non WCA in the relays. 2/6/7-bld, Match 
the scramble and the Magic-s. A suggestion is to remove Magic/Maste Magic (as in WCA).
Several people have asked for Kilominx, some also 2-6/7 relays (which we had some
years ago). 

We want to hear what you think.


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 21, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> We intend to implement some improvements to the weekly competition to next year.
> Better scrambles for Multi, 3-bld, Clock and Skewb. Some changes in the scoring.
> 
> Then there is the question as to exactly what events we want, as we use WCA events
> ...


get rid of magic and match scramble
Add Kilo and 2-7
Mini Guildford?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 21, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> get rid of magic and match scramble
> Add Kilo and 2-7
> Mini Guildford?


Mts is a great event!

Also I agree with all the changes suggested . The new scrambles would be nice and I've been wanting 2-7 and kilo!


----------



## tx789 (Dec 21, 2016)

How many people even do magic in the weekly Comp anyway compared to four years ago?


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 21, 2016)

Get rid of magic-s
I'm 35/65% on don't add/add 2-6 and 2-7 relays

Keep MTS

Kilo would be fun but I don't have one
Add OH/Feet 4x4 (I'm fine if not added)
Add no inspection 3x3 (I want this one more)

Better BLD scrambles will be welcomed warmly

What will the changes in scoring be?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 21, 2016)

tx789 said:


> How many people even do magic in the weekly Comp anyway compared to four years ago?


Pretty sure most of the weeks that I've done it it's either just me or someone else and me. 

I strictly do it for points, which mean that I'm completely okay with removing these events.
All the other events in right now I partipate in because I enjoy competiting in the events.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm all for adding Kilo and 2-7 relays (and updated scrambles would be great!). Removing Magic/MM would be okay with me as well  Also, Mini/Full Guildford would be really cool.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm for 2-7 and Kilo (I have a kilo coming in the mail)
Don't mind removing magic but you can keep MTS.


----------



## APdRF (Dec 21, 2016)

And add Master Pyraminx too!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 21, 2016)

mm one thing to consider is FMC scrambles. Adding those 3 moves before and after the scramble to affect edge orientation and prevent cheating could be beneficial.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2016)

I generally like the idea of bigger events. I've stated elsewhere my support for gigaminx, but it does seem the popular consensus is behind kilominx. I'm strongly in favor of relays, such as 2-7, but I wonder about splitting it into 2-4 and 5-7? Or odd and even: 2-4-6 and 3-5-7? I think I prefer the first option, but either one could work.

I don't have a strong opinion about magic, but then again I wouldn't have a strong opinion about removing clock, skewb, pyraminx, or 2x2 either.

I am glad that 2 6 and 7 BLD are included: 2 is good practice for 3BLD corners, and it's nice to have a semi - official competition available for big blind even if I'm a long ways away from being able to compete in it.

I doubt anybody would do them blind with any regulatory, and I don't see them being added to the WCA lineup, but now that Yuxin is coming out with their 8-11 line I wonder about putting in some 8x8 speedsolve scrambles in on a trial basis.

I'd also be curious to see what could be done with old style MBLD.

Sorry for the long, disjointed post. I've had my phone in my pocket for the last hour or so while I'm doing chores, and I pull it out every few minutes to add another idea. Any more ideas I'll come back later and edit.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I'd also be curious to see what could be done with old style MBLD.


YES!
Ten-minutes-per-cube-time-limit without a cap would be really fun!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> YES!
> Ten-minutes-per-cube-time-limit without a cap would be really fun!



I was thinking of no time limits at all. Record time and use it for breaking ties, but use the same attempts minus failures as current but with unlimited time.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 23, 2016)

I would vote remove magics, add 2-6, 2-7 relays and kilominx.

I also like the idea of an additional multi with no time limit. It's a good way to improve.

Edit: And can we change it so that you can be permanently logged in to the website?


----------



## sqAree (Dec 23, 2016)

While I personally hate Kilo, I see that everyone is interested and it makes sense to add. But, if Kilo is added I'd say we should also add Giga.
And yep, of course BLD scrambles with wide moves and correct FMC scrambles.
I don't care if Magic is removed but all other events should stay.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2016)

sqAree said:


> correct FMC scrambles.



I've never done FMC other than the weekly competition: what exactly is the issue with the current scrambles?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I've never done FMC other than the weekly competition: what exactly is the issue with the current scrambles?


There are 3 moves added to the edge and beginning of the scramble i.e. R U F' so that the edges become mis oriented. It's to further prevent solutions being based off scrambles


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> There are 3 moves added to the edge and beginning of the scramble i.e. R U F' so that the edges become mis oriented. It's to further prevent solutions being based off scrambles



I guess I haven't gotten good enough at FMC to figure out how to use the scramble. I just work off the scrambled cube, and use my 2nd and 3rd cubes to double check the scramble and solution.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I guess I haven't gotten good enough at FMC to figure out how to use the scramble. I just work off the scrambled cube, and use my 2nd and 3rd cubes to double check the scramble and solution.


Hehe well I'd say that you're doing it right if you do it that way. Baising your solution of the scramble is cheating and this just further prevents it.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 23, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Hehe well I'd say that you're doing it right if you do it that way. Baising your solution of the scramble is cheating and this just further prevents it.



That makes me wonder if there is a fast way to construct the inverse scramble without actually having the scramble sequence?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 24, 2016)

sqAree said:


> That makes me wonder if there is a fast way to construct the inverse scramble without actually having the scramble sequence?



I thought that was kind of the point of FMC: to construct an alternate inverse scramble. A quick Google search for optimal Rubik's cube solution turns up stuff with Kociemba's algorithm, which computer solvers use to calculate optimal or near optimal solutions. If it was humanly feasible to apply it I suspect that FMC would look a little different, but I may be wrong.


----------



## sqAree (Dec 24, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I thought that was kind of the point of FMC: to construct an alternate inverse scramble. A quick Google search for optimal Rubik's cube solution turns up stuff with Kociemba's algorithm, which computer solvers use to calculate optimal or near optimal solutions. If it was humanly feasible to apply it I suspect that FMC would look a little different, but I may be wrong.



I don't know, I think the point of FMC is to construct an alternate inverse scramble sequence but for using NISS and such we would only need to know where the corners/edges are on the cube and how they're oriented.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 3, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> What will the changes in scoring be?



Several persons sharing last place with DNF will share their points (now they all
get only 1 each).
Maximize the participations points you can get in Multi. (when the rules for scoring
were decided no one solved more than say 10-12 cubes).
A few extra points for solved bld-events as opposed to just dnf

Did I forget something, well you'll see...


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 4, 2017)

I haven't done the Weekly Comp for a few months now, but am sure I'll take part from time to time in 2017 and would definitely do more relays involving Big Cubes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 24, 2017)

From next week (nr 4) we'll have prizes: the weekly competition is sponsored by theCubicle.us. One random competitor will receive a $10 giftcard to theCubicle each week. We will announce the winner at the end of each week and that competitor will be sent the giftcard via PM. Thanks to theCubicle.us for sponsoring these competitions for ten weeks.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 24, 2017)

What!?!?!?!? That's awesome!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 24, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> From next week (nr 4) we'll have pri*c*es...


So we have to pay to compete now!?!
Looking for a "z"?

That's pretty neat though.
Will the amount of events that you participate in increase your chance of being picked?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 25, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Will the amount of events that you participate in increase your chance of being picked?



Not to begin with but that's an alternative. You could get as many "lottery tickets" as events you 
compete in, regardless of result. But I don't know if that is better.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 25, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Not to begin with but that's an alternative. You could get as many "lottery tickets" as events you
> compete in, regardless of result. But I don't know if that is better.


It's probably not better.
Some people don't have access to certain puzzles, such as 6-7, clock or kilominx, and it wouldn't be quite fair to give people with more money/experience a better chance at winning.


----------



## sqAree (Jan 25, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> It's probably not better.
> Some people don't have access to certain puzzles, such as 6-7, clock or kilominx, and it wouldn't be quite fair to give people with more money/experience a better chance at winning.



I agree (despite participating to many events!).


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2017)

The Gift Cards are back! The Cubicle are sponsoring us again, even better
than before . From next week (21) we'll have a gift card of $15 given to a
random competitor each week (from 21 - 35 at least). Just so you know beforehand .


----------



## CrystallineCuber (May 28, 2017)

Hello! I'm brand new here. Do I need a Stackmat to compete here? I know it said official WCA regs so I wasn't sure. I just use a phone timer for my at home solves. Also, when they say random competitor, does that have anything to do with the times or is it truly random? Thanks.


----------



## One Wheel (May 28, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Hello! I'm brand new here. Do I need a Stackmat to compete here? I know it said official WCA regs so I wasn't sure. I just use a phone timer for my at home solves. Also, when they say random competitor, does that have anything to do with the times or is it truly random? Thanks.



If you need a stackmat then I've been doing it wrong for over a year. Doesn't mean I haven't been doing it wrong, just not everybody uses one.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 13, 2017)

*Message to all who cannot login at the competition site.*

Try now, I have fixed the program (I think ). If you still cannot login
please mail me (mats.bergsten at gmail.com) or message me here in the Forum!

(You may well mail me also if you succeed so I know that )


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> If you need a stackmat then I've been doing it wrong for over a year. Doesn't mean I haven't been doing it wrong, just not everybody uses one.


Pretty sure you don't, although I use one.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 27, 2017)

CrystallineCuber said:


> Hello! I'm brand new here. Do I need a Stackmat to compete here? I know it said official WCA regs so I wasn't sure. I just use a phone timer for my at home solves. Also, when they say random competitor, does that have anything to do with the times or is it truly random? Thanks.


Well, I don't think so. I don't even have a stackmat lol


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 2, 2019)

With FMC now being held in a mo3 format, is it still 10 points for participating? Maybe it should changed to be like 3BLD/4BLD/5BLD: 10 points if you have at least one success, or three legitimate DNFs.

Or maybe the participation points should scale with the number of successful attempts? But then you'd have people gaming the system with three crappy 60-move CFOP solves that take only a few minutes to write out, netting them over twice as many points as a successful 7BLD solve…

My pet idea is to have a two-tiered system of points for FMC:
each success: +4 points
each solve that is at most N moves long: +4 points
sympathy points if you get all DNFs: also 4 points I guess

N = 40 is probably reasonable. Even beginners should be able to get ≤40-move solutions half of the time if they spend the whole hour on the attempt. (Experienced FMCers wouldn't have any trouble finding sub-40 solutions in 15 minutes, but chances are, they probably would do a proper attempt instead of a rushed attempt anyway.) Under this system, an experienced FMCer would get 24 points after spending three hours on all three attempts, while someone just farming points would get 12 points in ten minutes. Still sounds a bit unfair, but the current system was even worse in the past years, with many people submitting ≥50-move solutions that probably took only two minutes to write, while getting 10 participation points.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2019)

As I mentioned elsewhere, I haven't figured out how to handle the FMC mean of 3 points. I appreciate the suggestion. But as I also mentioned, it seems like participation points aren't really worth that much anymore anyway, so I'm not sure how important it really is. If we want participation points to make a big difference, we probably need to overhaul the entire points system.

As I'm not inclined to overhaul the points system right now (still recovering from this year's changes), I rather like the idea of just using your pet idea. Any objections from anyone else? Any alternative suggestions?


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 3, 2019)

Sketch of an alternative suggestion (for the whole scoring system, not just FMC): half of your score is kinch-style and half of your score is participation points, each scaled to be out of 50.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2019)

Keroma12 said:


> Sketch of an alternative suggestion (for the whole scoring system, not just FMC): half of your score is kinch-style and half of your score is participation points, each scaled to be out of 50.


Wow, that's nice - it would put things back where participation points would be worth a lot of the total, like it was back in the early years, and it would be immune to increases in competitor numbers. I like it, but I wonder how others feel?

Any opinions? Discussion on this thought is welcome.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Jan 4, 2019)

I think this is a really nice idea


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm mostly for it. With the increase in number of competitors the most popular events
matters so much more than others. Being among the best in 3x3 is worth more than 
winning all bld events toghether.

On the other hand I think that 3x3 should matter more than feet or 7BLD. But if you took
the rank and scaled with the square root of number of competitors so the growth in
points for an event is not linear but grows more slowly it would perhaps be better.

Kinch scores may be most fair in a way, on the other hand the place in an event does not
matter at all any longer. I still think it is fun to beat some people in an event (no one has
near the number of times coming last in events as I have so I share that joy freely )


----------

